# Lineman vs Wireman



## VrightYay08 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hey everyone, I would like to know the difference between lineman & wireman. I know lineman works outside, I live in NJ & I'm trying to stay job recession free, I wouldn't want to be out of work. If anyone can help me, I'd appreciate it.


----------

